# WTB - 18 x 7.5 2015 Murano Wheels



## VT-Rider (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm planning to run 18" wheels with studded winter tires on my 2015 Murano. Anyone wish to sell a set of OEM (or other) 18" wheels? :newbie:


----------



## 3rdGenMuranoSV (Jun 15, 2015)

So, you are looking for an extra set of OEM wheels to put meaty tires on?


----------

